# Anyone from Vacc 1975 to 1980 :)



## Ronbo (10 Jul 2009)

Drop me an email  ;D I now have 3 kids in vernon 2006 to present oldest aged out two others still going strong. Cadets has got to be the greatest program on earth and I hope it never stops.  :yellow:

Ron Huntingford 2891 provost corps 2827 Bcr Reg Vacc 1975 to 1980


----------



## Yrys (10 Jul 2009)

Your title isn't very explicit : where ?


----------

